# Tissot watches on eBay from Hong Kong



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to bring up once again the topic of authenticity of Tissot watches ordered from Hong Kong. But I worked through the older topics and couldn't find enough information.

So: I am sure that many of You have bought or wanted to buy a Tissot from Hong Kong. I am thinking about a le locle, like this:







http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Mens-T-CLASSIC-LE-LOCLE-TISSOT-Watch-T41-1-423-33_W0QQitemZ170465779425QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item27b08d5ee1

The price ($270) seems too much for a replica, but a bit too good for a original. However I have ordered an Armani ar4213, which was confirmed as original by a professional and cost merely $170.

So has anybody ACTUALLY ordered a Tissot from Hong Kong and had the authenticity checked?

Thank You for answering!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

When something is too good to be true, it's because it isn't. Photos don't mean a thing, despite the watch on the photos looking legit.

And one last thing, you can't compare an Armani to a Tissot. It's like comparing a two-stroke moped to a Civic or Corolla.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank You for answering! 

Armani ant Tissot are definitely uncomparable. That's why I got rid of the Armani and want the real thing . However, my example was brought to show that insanely good deals are possible: in my country (Estonia) the armani retailed for $900 or so. I had it checked by a professional to make sure it was the real thing. Sure, Armanis are overpriced anyways, but it still shows the price variation. 

There are numerous ways to explain low prices. Especially as Tissot nowadays has moved its production partly to hong kong. 

I understand that it is riskier, but the college student's financial status might lead to such a purchase anyway . Especially when You look at the happy customers in the feedback page of the sellers. 

So still: has anyone here been lured by the prices and bought a Tissot from Hong Kong?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I buy watches from Asian vendors, especially Hong Kong vendors all the time. I do my homework but I am rarely disappointed. PayPal is your friend (most of the time).

The price on this does not seem so low to me that I would be worried. My AD sells them for not too much more than their price.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

A few of my watches came from the Far East and all are the real thing, so you definitively can have good deals there. However I only do business with sellers with very high ratings and that do not have "magic" prices. I rather pay a little bit more but have peace of mind.


----------



## AdamInSF (Aug 17, 2008)

The price doesn't scare me, but the 16 feedback most definitely does - no way I would buy that particular one.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

True, that was just the first cheap Le Locle I found. It seems that none of these sellers have a very long sales history. This made me wonder, whether they sell replicas to let's say 20 people how don't bother to take it to the professional. Once somebody does this and posts negative feedback, the change their identity.

And another thing I couldn't understand: why would they use the small two in the end: TISSOT² ?


----------



## AdamInSF (Aug 17, 2008)

Ridiculous said:


> True, that was just the first cheap Le Locle I found. It seems that none of these sellers have a very long sales history. This made me wonder, whether they sell replicas to let's say 20 people how don't bother to take it to the professional. Once somebody does this and posts negative feedback, the change their identity.


I bet that's exactly what they do. If they sell a dozen or two, they're way ahead anyways.



> And another thing I couldn't understand: why would they use the small two in the end: TISSOT² ?


Perhaps so they can say "oh no, we never sold it as a "Tissot(tm)", it's a "TISSOT²" :-|

I was trolling the 'bay to see if there were any PRC200s listings I would trust (there weren't) and one listing looked perfectly genuine except that in buried in small print it said "Manufacturer: Croton" o|

I think I give up on Ebay for watches, except for the handful of known-reliable sellers (pokeymonyu, premierworld, etc, none of whom carry Tissot). I personally just don't know enough to spot the fakes, and the place is crawling with them.

Adam


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had a couple of vintage one's come from over that way, and they've been fine, as has my PRS516, also from over that way somewhere, bought for a good, but not *too *cheap a price!! 

Buy the seller....is a phrase you'll hear on the forums a lot ;-)


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

One of the sellers, who offers these Tissots just received a negative feedback claiming the watch to be a fake: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

It will be interesting to see the outcome...


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

As I predicted, it became interesting. The feedback given by a buyer called "cenac" was only yesterday this: "Fake watch. Confirmed by an authorised Tissot dealer". Only hours later the feedback was revised: "Great Seller!!! Good transaction, I recommend strongly... Thanks... ". 

I am quite puzzled. Why would the buyer revise it's feedback like that? It is the buyer's right to send the item back and keep the feedback for warning to others. The only logic explanation would be that the seller agreed to compensate the shipping cost or even return all the money without demanding the watch back, on the condition that the feedback is revised.

Has anybody come across something like this?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Ridiculous said:


> As I predicted, it became interesting. The feedback given by a buyer called "cenac" was only yesterday this: "Fake watch. Confirmed by an authorised Tissot dealer". Only hours later the feedback was revised: "Great Seller!!! Good transaction, I recommend strongly... Thanks... ".
> 
> I am quite puzzled. Why would the buyer revise it's feedback like that? It is the buyer's right to send the item back and keep the feedback for warning to others. The only logic explanation would be that the seller agreed to compensate the shipping cost or even return all the money without demanding the watch back, on the condition that the feedback is revised.
> 
> Has anybody come across something like this?


I can't see the revision you mention. It used to be eBay allowed vendors to whom you gave negative feedback to retaliate with negative feedback for you. They don't anymore so I can not say why anyone would revise feedback nowadays.

But I do note the buyer has been suspended from eBay. It is hard to be suspended as a buyer (assuming you are actually paying for things you buy). So this may not be as clear cut as it seems at first.

I would still buy from this fellow but I would make this PayPal payment come from a credit card rather than the normal draw from a bank account. That doubles your 'I bought a fake' protection (even though PayPal says you can't dispute with your card vendor if you dispute with them, they are on thin ice if they nail you on a fake dispute - eBay is under pressure from a variety of sources due to the vast number of fakes (and stolen items) sold there.)


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

I have become sort of addicted to finding a perfect deal on the Le Locle now. So I have been comparing and scrutinizing different sellers. A few recent finds: 

most of these "trustworthy" chinese sellers with feedback over 500 or even 1000 only recently started selling watches. Most of them earned their great feedback with something far cheaper (like batteries).
US sellers are starting to put up Tissot's with unbelievable prices and using the chinese pictures more often. Trying to get rid of their replicas?!
But I'm still convinced that I can save at least $100 on a Le Locle


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

the photos looks good but just hope it's the one they'll ship to you. hehehe


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Sketchy. Note that the listing says "TISSOT²." What's that all about?

Feedback rating is low too. User name is Mandarin, not Cantonese, which to me says Mainland China, not HK. I would skip.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Any purchase outside the USA has a greater chance of negatives. Don't forget the higher shipping costs (purchase & return) + higher risk of delivery issues.


----------



## Lethal (Sep 24, 2009)

I was about to ask this same question. This new PRC200 is $199 shipped but is from Shang Hai. Even though the seller has 368 99.7% positive feedback would you even take a chance to save the $100 or so? Says guaranteed authentic but I'm sure it would be a pain in the butt to get it shipped back and refunded if it did end up being a fake.

If I bought a watch on ebay and wanted to make sure it was authentic do I just take it to an authorized dealer and ask them? Have to pay anything?

Here is the watch I wanted:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TISSOT-T-SP...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a06a6bf39

Does it look legit or is it impossible to tell until you get it?


----------



## zakazak (May 15, 2010)

this one sells it for the same price (also from china) but already got 400+ feedbacks on other watches he sold:








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-TISSOT-Mens-T-CLASSIC-LE-LOCLE-Watch-T41-1-423-33-/180500252330?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2a06a746aa

would also like to buy it but not sure if its fake or not :S

and this one is from the US (not many feedbacks) for 200$:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335d0c0978

but he got a feedback where someone wrote the watch got shipped from china insteadt of US :S


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

In the forum tissot cases are getting uncovered of him locles false


----------



## Niceboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi!

I just bought a Tissot PRC 200 on ebay at a price I belive is a little to good to be true, so im pretty sure its a fake. :-d

Its not a lot of money, so its no big deal. But is this legal to sell replicas/fake watches on ebay? 

I sent a question to the seller asking him if the watch could possible be original to that price? He replied me and wrote its made OEM. What does that mean?


----------



## ss115891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, i also bought a Tissot prc200 with black dial, got it from china. the seller had sold more than 20 watches, he also has 100.00 % positive feedback. BUT it looks too perfect, not really sure its 100.00 % Original Tissot. The warranty, papers, manual all seems original and perfect. 
I have slight doubt, these might be replicas.
There are many other brands also like, seiko, GA, D&G, etc... also being sold from singapore, china, hongkong, japan, seoul.

BTW, for the reply to the above person (niceboy) - OEM means: *original equipment manufacturer - *manufactures products or components that are purchased by a company and retailed under the purchasing company's brand name. OEM refers to the company that originally manufactured the product.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Niceboy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought a Tissot PRC 200 on ebay at a price I belive is a little to good to be true, so im pretty sure its a fake. :-d
> 
> ...


It is to the fakers......lot's of people doing and saying this equals lots of money for him!!

If the price is *too good*, then.........


----------



## petilar (Jun 19, 2010)

Please, help me with this eBay listing I'm interested in. The seller claims it's a genuine tissot and there's nothing to worry about, but... after reading so many post here I begin to doubt his words. Here's a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tissot-T-TREND-...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b1e80923

Thank you for your time.


----------



## mario100 (May 20, 2010)

petilar said:


> Please, help me with this eBay listing I'm interested in. The seller claims it's a genuine tissot and there's nothing to worry about, but... after reading so many post here I begin to doubt his words. Here's a link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does not make sense that this could be an original. Ive been observing that seller for a while now and he has many auctions on these quadratos where the final price is like 165-180$(!!!). That would be plainly bad business - and always remember - it is always about the business. If the price does not make sense, then its BS! Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Niceboy (Jun 17, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> It is to the fakers......lot's of people doing and saying this equals lots of money for him!!
> 
> If the price is *too good*, then.........


I see your point, its an industry i dont want to support.

Well, I think Ive learnt my lesson, that was my first time on ebay. I saw the watch and thought thats a sweet deal. I couldnt belive my eyes when i got it that cheap, but then I did some research, and found out it wasnt that sweet.

Havent recived my watch yet, maybe i should post some pics when I get it?


----------



## dev800 (Jun 16, 2010)

Niceboy said:


> I see your point, its an industry i dont want to support.
> 
> Well, I think Ive learnt my lesson, that was my first time on ebay. I saw the watch and thought thats a sweet deal. I couldnt belive my eyes when i got it that cheap, but then I did some research, and found out it wasnt that sweet.
> 
> Havent recived my watch yet, maybe i should post some pics when I get it?


If you could please take some close-up pics of the watch, strap, buckle, and its box packaging. I have posted mine in the sticky-ed thread.


----------



## petilar (Jun 19, 2010)

@mario100

Thank you for your answer.
I've been observing this seller too and have quite a long story of conversation with him.
If you guys want I could post some of the messages he responded to.
On my question about the movement he responded it's ETA Swiss Quartz movement. 
He claims to buy watches from Hong Kong's duty free shops and therefore can sell them at this price.

If you remove the TAX / 12-15% / and VAT 20% and the retailer's profit 35-50% from a price of 350 GBP you will end up with a price about 120 - 150 GBP. 
Somewhere I read that if you ask an eBay seller if the watch is genuine He has no right to lie. 
If he says it's genuine it has to be. Should I have to ask eBay to investigate his listing 
and remove it if the watch is a replica, despite the seller claims the opposite?
These Quadratos seem like a fine choise of a watch.
I would really like to wear one.
Since here in Bulgaria the price of the TISSOT PRS 516 quartz is 350 GBP, 
the ones sold on eBay for about 110 GBP are like a dream come true for the average person.


----------



## Niceboy (Jun 17, 2010)

dev800 said:


> If you could please take some close-up pics of the watch, strap, buckle, and its box packaging. I have posted mine in the sticky-ed thread.


Ok, I will do that when i get it.

Here is some of his latest feedbacks on that watch:

Arrived extrememly fast! Thanks ... sweet watch!

fast shipping...... great seller....... thanks

Perfect! THANKS!!

GREAT TRANSACTION.

Excellent seller, Very quick delivery, Item as described A+++++++


----------



## Zal (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you think of this listing that just recently ended?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280533951936&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I was watching that listing to see how much it would ultimately go for-- it ended up $106 shipped! My first instinct would be to say it's too good of a deal, but the thing is the seller seems legitimate. He has a feedback score of over 3000 with 99% positive-- he's also a power seller. Does being an ebay power seller necessarily mean he's clean from replica suspicion?

He even claims it comes with international warranty.

It seems way too good a price...


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah, tissot squared is a great watch company...


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

Zal said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of this listing that just recently ended?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traditionally there are high markups in jewelry, rivaled only by women's clothing, and Hong Kong is still a duty-free port.

Remarkable prices have been available to lucky shoppers able to visit the city for generations, but now such deals are available to all through the magic net. (I bought myself a stainless Rolex Submariner in Hong Kong while on R&R in 1968, and paid less than $250.00 USD for it at the time. That was approximately 1/4 of the US retail price of the watch - just about the same ratio we see in ebay today).

So it does not surprise me to see pricings of as little as 25% of an MSRP for a watch. It also does not surprise me that a retail dealer at hometown USA would 'verify' a watch that was purchased on the net for a price substantially below his store's price to be a fake. What else could he say? He's not going to be able to match the price and remain in business for long so his only recourse is to attack the validity of items he sells at one price but were purchased elsewhere for lots less than he can afford to sell the same item. That story is as old as the abacus.

I'm saying that if the Hong Kong ebay dealer has been at it and has a good list of happy buyers I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of these deals. There are strong recourse available to protect you in case you do hit a bad guy but the higher liklihood is that you'll end up as a very happy camper, eager for more.


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

On the other hand................how could there be so many prc-200's that sellers in China and Hong Kong could be able to list them ten at a time and sell them for prices as low as $49. or even $31. per each?

A duty-free market does not mean that dealers obtain the watches for free or even pennies per hundreds of dollars.

$100. for a watch that carries an MSRP of $450..................OK, maybe. But ten of them for half the discount amount? Nah. They've gotta' be reproductions.


----------



## AdamInSF (Aug 17, 2008)

No no no.

Tissot2? Please. If that's not a fake, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Zal (Jul 18, 2010)

On that same note, I've been in the market for a Le Locle recently and was browsing ebay, navigating the sea of chinese origin replicas, when I came across this:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/T-CLASSIC-LE-LOC...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item19bde46f75

The price isn't too ludicrously discounted from what I understand is the MSRP, and the seller seems to be in high standing. They include a couple of pictures of what is supposedly a tissot AD somewhere in china, though I have no clue if that has any relation to the seller.

After reading through the page, what are your guys thoughts? Legitimate? I'm wary because of the chinese origin, but I am very tempted.


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

hm interesting, anyone else have experience?


----------



## djkj6 (Jun 12, 2010)

hil said:


> Traditionally there are high markups in jewelry, rivaled only by women's clothing, and Hong Kong is still a duty-free port.
> 
> Remarkable prices have been available to lucky shoppers able to visit the city for generations, but now such deals are available to all through the magic net....So it does not surprise me to see pricing of as little as 25% of an MSRP for a watch. It also does not surprise me that a retail dealer at hometown USA would 'verify' a watch that was purchased on the net for a price substantially below his store's price to be a fake. What else could he say? He's not going to be able to match the price and remain in business for long so his only recourse is to attack the validity of items he sells at one price but were purchased elsewhere for lots less than he can afford to sell the same item. That story is as old as the abacus....I'm saying that if the Hong Kong ebay dealer has been at it and has a good list of happy buyers I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of these deals. There are strong recourse available to protect you in case you do hit a bad guy but the higher likelihood is that you'll end up as a very happy camper, eager for more.


Being a Fraud Investigator here is Florida, and getting into Forensic Accounting has really opened my eyes to the wiley ways in which people will "bend" the rules to make a buck. Never mentioning "genuine" in the description, or calling the product by number instead of name, all the way to blatantly stating that they are an AD and have an additional 4 year warranty after the manufacturers initial 2 year warranty. (Unfortunately, your feedback and retribution are long past when the watch breaks and you try to use that little piece of laminated paper to save your investment...)

_There are several things to consider when making a purchase;_
1. Check the feedback... these sellers work in unison, meaning each will establish multiple accounts and purchase each others items to start, they will all leave positive feedback for one another (possibly even for their own accounts from dummy ones) with no actual money changing hands. (consider this initial investment start-up costs).

2. if this seems like "too long" of a period for a scammer to wait, then brush up on how scams work, and why "skimming" and white collar crime are so hard to track. (hint: it's because they occur over extended time periods) if they can spend $500 in ebay fees for items sold, and sell 10 $50 watches for $150, then they just profited $1000! That's a 200% mark up. ANY STORE IN THE WORLD WOULD KILL THERE GRANDMA FOR A 200% MARKUP. ( don't forget, ebay is a world marketplace, $10,000 out of pocket can net you $1,000,000 if you are clever enough... selling a million .99 cent items makes you $990,000.00... makes you think twice about those stupid little pokey balls you get your kids at the Wal-Mart checkout each time you go...LOL )

3. many of those purchasing the watch expect it to be a fake. therefore positive feedback is a plus for them and the seller. "arrived as expected..." can mean a variety of things. If I need a beater, and I have an AD purchased Balade, a rep is fine for me...If I get mugged (God forbid), or snag it and break it, then it is no huge loss to me... I have reps and gens, I know. Sometimes they are really hard to tell apart...

4. many who buy them as gifts don't know enough or care enough to check if it's real. "Son gets watch for graduation...Watch runs and tells time, even chronos work...Son is happy and only replaces battery when it dies at the mall kiosk...watch eventually breaks and is thrown away...Watch goes to watch heaven, but can't get in due it being a rep!" No one back on earth knows about St. Peter and the Heavenly Customs Service steamrolling the watches in front of the pearly gates.

5. The amount of work one would think that "must go into making such a detailed and accurate rep..." is surprisingly low. In Hong Kong Market, You can get an Omega Planet Ocean (UPO) rep that would fool many for about $50, adding some gen hands and a gen bezel insert and dial would leave you with a watch that could pass a field test at an AD and only be $650 into it...Only when an AD "pops the hood" would the gig be up... (Even as we speak there are Omegas up on the Bay that are reps, and are being bid on at over $1600.00... some are as easy to spot as the happy feet logo) *sadly enough, even the best movement Tissot currently uses, the ETA 2836-3 HighBeat is available through Ofrei for only a little more the $200 (less in bulk), a little tinkering skill and someone can throw together a watch that could slip past even an AD smith doing some menial task, Quartz movements are FAR CHEAPER!!!* **The cases on reps and gens are nearly identical, 316L vs 904 vs surgical stainless??? I am no mineralogist, and I rarely carry my metallic test kit with me. 

6. *NO INTERNET RETAILER IS AN AUTHORIZED TISSOT DEALER, not even Jomashop.com.* their warranties are through their stores, not Tissot. again, go to the source, check Tissot's website... These are all "grey market" dealers...that is not to say they sell fakes, just they are not Officially recognized by trhe Swatch Group as Tissot Dealers... But don't take my word for it, better yet, contact customer service at [email protected] or call 1-866-462-0050 from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. EST. Tissot AD's go through a pretty strict QC check to be put on that list you can select from on Tissot's website. NO ONLINE DEALER IS LISTED... (Tissot has an online storefront, accessible from their site which sells certain watches, but not all, and the site is the official tissot store because you are ordering from the Swatch distribution warehouse.) When in Doubt, ask the source! Those warranty cards mean zip, zero, nada if not signed and stamped by an AD that is in Tissot's system. A hard lesson to learn when Tissot doesn't return your watch because you sent them a counterfeit.

7. There is an entire subculture devoted to replicas and rep collecting, this is not a "small business" these Chinese distributors are in. An a21j automatic movement that beats at 21,600 runs less then $20 per unit, and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference with the naked, untrained eye. a7750 or a21j high beats are 28,800 just like Gen ETA movements, so from the sweep they are IMPOSSIBLE to tell any difference. and a whopping $30...

8. Finally, If your intent is to try your luck and order one anyway. then just do it! by posting and reposting, trying to justify your purchase until you finally find another internet warrior who validates your existence by metaphorically patting you on the back saying, "Atta Boy Lad, Great deal you got there! You are a winner!" is definitely not the route to go. If you have already made up your mind, just buy it. If you want honest opinions, and you search the forums, 90% of the posts are going to tell you to save a bit and buy from an AD, or check the for sale forums and buy from trusted members with feedback from other people you can actually email, and talk with, and ask them face to face about the quality of the product they received...
*Even a crappy dealer has to send out a few good watches from time to time!!!*

In Conclusion, it's your money so buy what you like. If you search long enough you will find some post, some where, that validates your purchase... If it is imperative that you have a Genuine Tissot, then only an AD can provide you with instant piece of mind! *Ask to see the movement of your newly acquired watch, and learn to tell the difference for yourself! (great tutorials can be found here, here, and here and also here... Also, ask that the seller take a photo of the watch and movement with a personalized note of your choice written on a napkin next to it. that would at least prove he has that particular watch in hand. The end decision is up to you! Be happy with your purchase, you have to live with it!!! Cheers!
-AC

A great signature line from a legend over on WRI states;
"Someone will assume your Gen is a Fake before they assume your Fake is a Gen... If they care at all..."


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

tiisot 2 = fake


----------

